# Cannot install drivers for HP Deskjet 2545



## dgj76 (Nov 9, 2008)

When I tried to install the deskjet printer drivers from the HP CD I get the following error message hpzrein01.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

"I:\setup\HPZrein01 -| ENU -f "C:\windows\hpoins34.dat"-Validate No -w..." [rest is not visible]

hpzrcv01.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

The OS is Win XP Home. 

How do I install the printer drivers when this error message occurs?

Note I have tried to install the drivers from hp.com website and I get the same error message.

Thank you.

I have printer files from another model printer and the current model (2545) which I am trying to delete.


----------



## abc123sunflower (Dec 10, 2008)

I tried to settle the same issue I'm having with installing software for my hp photosmart c4580 printer on my HP laptop. I was at wits end trying to get anywhere with hp support.
I installed the printer software without any problems on my dell desktop so I knew there wasn't anything wrong with the actual CD.

I got it resolved, though, and I can't take credit for this because I read about it on another forum. Someone had a similar problem and was able to resolve his issue by uninstalling IE8 Beta.

So I checked - and yep, I had IE7 on my desktop and IE8 Beta on my laptop. I uninstalled IE8 and rebooted my laptop. I inserted the CD and it loaded like a gem....no problem at all. Once again, I feel smarter than HP Support. Hope this helps you, too.


----------



## terrystubbs1 (Oct 20, 2008)

dgj76 said:


> When I tried to install the deskjet printer drivers from the HP CD I get the following error message hpzrein01.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> "I:\setup\HPZrein01 -| ENU -f "C:\windows\hpoins34.dat"-Validate No -w..." [rest is not visible]
> 
> ...


Hi

Have you tried this driver?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3571292&os=228&lang=en

Good luck

Terry


----------



## geaham_fowles (Aug 25, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem with the hp deskjet 3920 and here's how i eventually solved it.

1 download and save the driver to say the desktop.

2 run the install file which will of course fail.

3 go start -> control panel -> add hardware. make sure that the printer is plugged in and powered and hopefully it will detect your new hardware.

4 when it asks if you want to connect to the internet say no.

5 select the option that says something like manually find the drivers location.

6 check the tickbox which allows you to specify a location and browse to the place where you saved the install file in step 1. hopefully there should now be a folder there called temp. select that folder as the location.

7 it should now search for driver, when i did it it gave me an option of 2 drivers and i selected the first (as a guess). select the one you want and click next.

8 the driver should now start installing but just to make things interesting when i did this it came up with "file missing" errors. when one comes up note the name and search for it on the net. i had 3 of these errors and found all the files i needed with no problems. when you downloaded and extracted them (if needed) browse to the location and select the file and click ok.

9 when the last file has been copied (which was a .hlp file) the installer should launch the hp installer program. ignore the program for now and wait until the other installer has finished then click finish.

10 the hp install program will start doing something as soon as it loads. i waited for the first time it promps before doing anything. when it does this do ctrl-alt-del and go to task manager and end task on the hp install tool.

the driver should now work fine.

good luck

Graham


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please open the cd software by going to My computer and right click on the cd software and click explore. Please look for the file hpzsetup.exe and open it. Make sure your firewall is off first temporarily. If not successful, then copy the full software to a new folder on the computer and then run hpzsetup.exe form it. Usually this problem is caused by autorun.inf that is not working.


----------

